# Website Design



## naveen_reloaded (May 20, 2008)

I recently changed to a new temlpate... ( blogger.com/blogspot.com ) which was made by eblogtemplate.com

its a very template.. but i want few changes to be made...

i have uplaoded the template file...

I want few modification to be done...

1.) i want the deafult search bar  they have provoided to be replaced with Google custom search of mine ...

2.) And if possible can the FEEDburner Subscription space be reduced or changed .. so that my ads are visible ...

Screenshot of the template...

*i30.tinypic.com/2lkqp02.jpg



I request any web desgine  to help me out ...

thanks ...


DOWNLOAD the file here 

*www.mediafire.com/?mjmbwfywieg


----------



## ankushkool (May 20, 2008)

i didnt get it whats this template 4?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 20, 2008)

blogger template...

for blogspot.com


----------



## amitava82 (May 20, 2008)

I think the file is corrupted. I could not open it


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Yep. Corrupted archive.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 20, 2008)

updated the file upload.. please refer...


and help me too...


----------



## amitava82 (May 22, 2008)

Even this file too corrupted 
BUT I've downloaded this from another site. Now if u can explain your requirement in details that would be helpful.



> 1.) i want the deafult search bar they have provoided to be replaced with Google custom search of mine ...


If u can give me your search requirement then I can try to code it. Give me more details


> 2.) And if possible can the FEEDburner Subscription space be reduced or changed .. so that my ads are visible ...


I can reduce size by removing both logo n counter.. what do you want?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Even this file too corrupted
> BUT I've downloaded this from another site. Now if u can explain your requirement in details that would be helpful.
> 
> 
> ...




if u can uplaod the file for all of us .. it will be nice...

anyway... for the ssearch thing ... i just want to replace it with Google Custom Search Bar.... which is associated with my adsense....

and for the feedburner.. i think its ok its stays theere.. coz after tweaking with feedburner last  night.. my traffic has got better and also my revenue !!


----------



## amitava82 (May 22, 2008)

Well, If u want to have google custom search then you can remove the these lines from the xml:


> <form action='/search' id='search' method='get'>
> <input id='s' maxlength='50' name='q' onblur='if (this.value == "") {this.value = "To search, type and hit enter";}' onfocus='if (this.value == "To search, type and hit enter") {this.value = "";}' type='text' size='18' value='To search, type and hit enter'/>
> </form>


And replace with your custom search code. That's it. For example:


> <script src="*gmodules.com/ig/ifr?url=*www.google.com/coop/api/005859670235155478932/cse/dgxr7iosfru/gadget&amp;synd=open&amp;w=320&amp;h=75&amp;title=My+Search&amp;border=%23ffffff%7C3px%2C1px+solid+%23999999&amp;output=js"></script>


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 24, 2008)

Wow...thankyou...will try it and let you know...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Well, If u want to have google custom search then you can remove the these lines from the xml:
> 
> And replace with your custom search code. That's it. For example:




how can i integrate my Google adsense associated Custom SEarch ??/

*i26.tinypic.com/25yytk8.jpg

it isnt merging with the background....

i mean the color....


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2008)

^ I am not sure but I think you u need to configure your Adsense account. There I think you can change the color.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

no he gave me a code like some gadget ... seach gadget...

i dont know ....

but i want o integrate it without any obvious looks... to my site..


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 7, 2008)

No, I Gave my example code. you can customize it by logging into your google custom search account.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks i got the search bar.. well intergrateed into the template.. but one thing.. can i have the border around it like the prev one ??

coz this looks very odd.... or say it doesnt still perfectly fit the theme...

thanks again for ur help....


----------

